# program cannot run in DOS mode



## the_painter (Jun 1, 2007)

I am playing a game(Dekaron Taiwan version) and everytime I click the button to create a character the game crashes to the desktop briging up some error message in a foreign language. The error message was all question marks so i have no idea what it siad but in the game files i found this..."crash report." It says something about the program not being able to run in DOS mode. Any suggestions? thanks 

crash report below

i have highlighted things that seem to stick out of the mass of random symbols


----------



## the_painter (Jun 1, 2007)

MZ       ÿÿ  ¸       @                                   ø   º ´	Í!¸LÍ!This program cannot be run in DOS mode.

$       óè§@·‰É·‰É·‰É²…–Ÿ‰É²…Æº‰É4”³‰ÉMªÐµ‰É¤”´‰É·‰Èù‰É²…©¼‰É[‚—¶‰É²…“¶‰ÉRich·‰É                        PE  L NÆ]C        à 
 T   6      *      p    @                      À                                       X  d       Ð                          Pq                             P€  H            p  D                          .text   S      T                    `.rdata  R   p      X              @  @.data   ˜	         r              @  À.rsrc   Ð          v              @  @                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                d¡    jÿhûb@ P‹D$=  d‰%    VW‡‘  „Ò   ƒø„§   =  …À  ‹t$‹= q@ hí  Vÿ×…ÀthÀ’@ Pÿ$q@ hê  Vÿ×‹ð…ötTjXèÔ  ƒÄ‰D$…ÀÇD$    t
V‹Èè®  ë3Àj ‹ÈÇD$ÿÿÿÿ£Ä“@ è  ¡È“@ ‹
Ä“@ j h’½í Pè\  ¸   ‹L$d‰
    _^ƒÄÂ ‹L$j Qÿ(q@ 3À‹L$d‰
    _^ƒÄÂ ‹D$ -ë  t)H…ð   ‹T$j Rÿ(q@ 3À‹L$d‰
    _^ƒÄÂ ‹t$Vÿ,q@ …ÀtNÿ0q@ …ÀtD¡È“@ Pjÿ4q@ …Àt2ÿ8q@ …Àt(j@h„q@ hxq@ Vÿ<q@ 3À‹L$d‰
    _^ƒÄÂ jh„q@ hlq@ Vÿ<q@ 3À‹L$d‰
    _^ƒÄÂ =8  uB‹L$hí  Qÿ q@ …Àt.;D$$u(‹t$ hÿÿÿ Vÿp@ jVÿp@ hÿ   ÿp@ …Àu3À‹L$_d‰
    ^ƒÄÂ ÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌ‹D$ìœ   UPj h  ÿlp@ ‹è…íu]Äœ   ÃWj j j h  Uÿhp@ ‹ø…ÿu_3À]Äœ   Ã‹ƒè SV‹5dp@ ‹ßt)Hu_‹G_ƒÃƒøût7ƒøýtƒøÿth”s@ ë9hPs@ ë2‹G_ƒÃƒø÷tƒøýtƒøÿths@ ëhÀr@ ëh¬r@ ëh€r@ hÀ’@ ÿÖh   èc  ƒÄh}r@ P£È“@ ÿÖL$QÇD$”   ÿ`p@ ƒø…Å   h}r@ T$RÿÖ‹D$(Ht@Huz‹D$ƒèt-HtHuk‹D$ …Àuhxr@ ëUhtr@ L$QëNhpr@ T$RëBhlr@ ë6ƒ|$u6‹D$ …Àt"ƒø
tƒøZu$hhr@ L$Qëhdr@ T$Rë
h`r@ D$PÿÖ‹T$$‹D$ L$,Q‹L$ RP‹GQ‹T$ R‹È“@ PQh˜q@ Rÿq@ ƒÄ$¡È“@ SPÿ\p@ WÇÿÿÿÿÿXp@ …À^[„cþÿÿUÿTp@ _¸   ]Äœ   ÃÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌU‹ìjÿhðs@ h@ d¡    Pd‰%    ƒìSVW3ö‰uä‰uühäs@ èËýÿÿƒÄ…Àu$jÿEðPèç  ƒÄƒÈÿ‹Mðd‰
    _^[‹å]Â hÔs@ ÿtp@ ‹ø‰}ä;þu6jhÄs@ hÀ’@ Vÿ<q@ jÿMðQèœ  ƒÄ3À‹Mðd‰
    _^[‹å]Â ÿ p@ Vh @ Vj	‹URÿq@ ÇEüÿÿÿÿè   ëÄ‹}ä¡È“@ …Àt‰EàPè@  ƒÄ‹
Ä“@ …Ét‰MÜ‹ñ‰uØè   Vè   ƒÄ…ÿtWÿpp@ ÃÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌ‹D$V‹ñWhüs@ N~Q‰ÇT   ÇF  ìÇF    ÇF´   ÇF’½í ÇFD ÿÿÿÆF0ÆF†ÿdp@ ‹WjhD  Rÿq@ _‹Æ^Â ÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÃÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌ‹D$‹	Pj hC  Qÿq@ Â ÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌƒìV‹ñ‹Pÿq@ …Àt%‹L$‹T$D$Pj ‰L$‹h7  Q‰T$ÿq@ ^ƒÄÂ ÌƒìSUV‹ñ‹WPÿq@ ‹Q‹øÿq@ ‹‹-q@ RÿÕ…À‹q@ t‹D$Pj h7  Q‰|$ ‰|$$ÿÓ‹RÿÕ…Àt‹D$‹PjhÂ   QÿÓ‹RÿÕ…À„ª   ‹j j hº   PÿÓ‹øƒÿŽ‘   ‹j ƒïWh»   QÿÓ‹èƒýÿtz‹j GWh»   RÿÓƒøÿtgPU‹Îèÿÿÿ‹‹D$ ‹L$$‹=q@ RÇF   D‰F‰NDÿ×…Àt‹FPjhD  QÿÓ‹Rÿ×…Àt!‹D$Pj h7  QÇD$ ÿÿÿÿÇD$$    ÿÓ_^][ƒÄÂ é»  jÿt$è.  YYÃU‹ìQS‹EƒÀ‰Eüd‹    ‹d£    ‹E‹]‹cü‹müÿà[ÉÂ XY‡$ÿàU‹ìQQSVWd‹5    ‰uüÇEø¹@ j ÿuÿuøÿuè)K  ‹E‹@ƒàý‹M‰Ad‹=    ‹]ü‰;d‰    _^[ÉÂ U‹ìƒìSVWü‰Eü3ÀPPPÿuüÿuÿuÿuÿuè~  ƒÄ ‰Eü_^[‹Eü‹å]Ãü‹D$‹H;
\@ t‹D$ƒH3À@Ãj Pÿpÿpj ÿt$ ÿpÿt$ è7  ƒÄ ÃU‹ìƒì4S}#  u¸ì@ ‹M‰3À@é    ƒeØ ÇEÜ@ ¡\@ ‰Eà‹E‰Eä‹E‰Eè‹E‰Eì‹E ‰Eðƒeô ƒeø ƒeü ‰eô‰mød¡    ‰EØEØd£    ÇEÌ   ‹E‰EÐ‹E‰EÔEÐP‹Eÿ0ÿè“@ YYƒeÌ ƒ}ü td‹    ‹‹]Ø‰d‰    ë	‹EØd£    ‹EÌ[ÉÃU‹ìQSü‹E‹@;\@ t‹E‹@ƒÈ‹M‰A3À@é„   ‹E‹@ƒàft‹EÇ@$   3À@ëjj‹Eÿp‹Eÿp‹Eÿpj ÿu‹Eÿpÿuè  ƒÄ ‹Eƒx$ uÿuÿuèõýÿÿj j j j j EüPh#  è þÿÿƒÄ‹Eü‹]‹c‹k ÿà3À@[ÉÃU‹ìQƒ} SVW‹}‹w‹_‹Æ‰Eü‰u|8ƒþÿuèc  ‹MN¶ƒ9H};H~ƒþÿu‹EÿM‰Eü‰uƒ} }Ë‹Eü‹MF‰1‹M‰;Gw;ðvè  _¶^ƒ[ÉÃ‹D$‹L$‰‹
Ì“@ ‰H£Ì“@ Ã¡Ì“@ ë‹;L$t	‹@…Àuñ@Ã3ÀÃ‹T$¡Ì“@ ;Ðu	‹B£Ì“@ Ã‹ÈƒÀë‹ ;Ðt‹ÈAƒ8 uðé«
  ‹B‰AÃU‹ìƒì¡\@ ƒeè ‹M‰Eð‹E‰Eô‹E@ÇEì@ ‰Mø‰Eüd¡    ‰EèEèd£    ÿuQÿuè•
  ‹È‹Eèd£    ‹ÁÉÃÌÌU‹ìSVWUj j h$@ ÿuè¾G  ]_^[‹å]Ã‹L$÷A   ¸   t‹D$‹T$‰¸   ÃSVW‹D$Pjþh,@ dÿ5    d‰%    ‹D$ ‹X‹pƒþÿt.;t$$t(4v‹³‰L$‰Hƒ|³ uh  ‹D³è@   ÿT³ëÃd    ƒÄ_^[Ã3Àd‹
    y,@ u‹Q‹R9Qu¸   ÃSQ»@@ ë
SQ»@@ ‹M‰K‰C‰kY[Â ÌÌVC20XC00U‹ìƒìSVWUü‹]‹E÷@   …«   ‰Eø‹E‰EüEø‰Cü‹s‹{SèŸ  ƒÄÀt{ƒþÿt}v‹DÀtYVUk3Û3É3Ò3ö3ÿÿÐ]^‹]Àt?xH‹{Sè“þÿÿƒÄkVSèÈþÿÿƒÄvj‹DèKÿÿÿ‹‰C‹D3Û3É3Ò3ö3ÿÿÐ‹{v‹4ëŒ¸    ë#‹EƒH¸   ëUkjÿSèuþÿÿƒÄ]¸   ]_^[‹å]ÃU‹L$‹)‹AP‹APèPþÿÿƒÄ]Â ƒ=Ø“@ uè  ÿt$è„  hÿ   ÿP@ YYÃj`ht@ è~  ¿”   ‹Çè¾  ‰eè‹ô‰>Vÿ`p@ ‹N‰
H”@ ‹F£T”@ ‹V‰X”@ ‹væÿ  ‰5L”@ ƒùtÎ €  ‰5L”@ ÁàÂ£P”@ 3öV‹=|p@ ÿ×f8MZu‹H<È9PE  u·A=  t=  t‰uäë'ƒ¹„   vò3À9±ø   ëƒytvâ3À9±è   •À‰EäVèk  Y…Àu!ƒ=Ø“@ uè
  jè  hÿ   èê  YYèž  ‰uüèë  …À}jèÐþÿÿYÿ„p@ £”™@ è*  £Ð“@ è  …À}jèªþÿÿYè½  …À}j	è™þÿÿYjèÁ  Y‰EØ;ÆtPèƒþÿÿY‰u¼EPÿ€p@ è,  ‰EàöE¼t·EÀëj
XPÿuàVVÿ×Pèkõÿÿ‹ø‰}Ô9uäuWè›
  è¸
  ë+‹Eì‹‹	‰MÜPQès  YYÃ‹eè‹}Üƒ}ä uWè
  èš
  ƒMüÿ‹Çe„èê  ÃV‹t$…öt-ƒ=`˜@ Vuèg  …ÀYVt
Pè†  YY^Ãj ÿ5\˜@ ÿˆp@ ^Ãƒ=`˜@ V‹t$u;5L˜@ wVè
   …ÀYu#…öuFƒ=`˜@ tƒÆƒæðVj ÿ5\˜@ ÿŒp@ ^Ãƒ|$àw"ÿt$èªÿÿÿ…ÀYu9D$tÿt$è¸"  …ÀYuÞ3ÀÃÿ5¨•@ ÿt$èÅÿÿÿYYÃ‹F…ÀtDP€: t<‹O;ÁtƒÁQRè#  …ÀYYu"ötöt‹D$‹ ¨töt	¨töu3ÀÃ3À@Ã‹ 8csmàt3ÀÃƒ%ä“@  éþ  jht@ è~  ‹]‹s‰uäÿä“@ ƒeü ‹};utdƒþÿ~;w|èõ  ‹ÆÁà‹OÈ‹1‰uàÇEü   ƒy t‰sh  S‹Oÿtèÿ  ƒeü ë‹EìèrÿÿÿÃ‹eèƒeü ‹}‹]‹uà‰uäë—ƒMüÿè   ;utè  ‰sè  Ã‹]‹uäƒ=ä“@  ~ÿ
ä“@ Ãjh0t@ èÁ  ‹E…Àt‹H‹I…Étƒeü QÿpèxöÿÿƒMüÿèÕ  Ã3À8E•ÀÃ‹eèéü  V‹ð‹Æƒy |‹Q‹I‹42‹ÊÁ^Ãj@h@t@ è]  ‹Ù‹}‹u‰]àƒe¸ ‹Gü‰EÈÿvE°PèÌøÿÿYY‰EÄ¡Ü“@ ‰EÀ¡à“@ ‰E¼‰5Ü“@ ‹E£à“@ ƒeü ÇEü   ÿuÿuSÿuWèûøÿÿƒÄ‰Eàƒeü é¯   ‹Eì‹ ‰Eä‹Eä8csmàu1‹Eäƒxu(‹Eäx “t‹Eäx!“u‹Eäƒx ÇEÜ   tÇEÜ    ‹EÜÃ‹eè‹M‹A‰EÐ‹}‹G‰EØ‹Q‰UÔ3Ò‰UÌ;Qs$4’‹]Ô4³‹^;Ã~=;F8C‰EØ‹UÐ‹Â‰EØPQ3öVWèÂýÿÿƒÄ‰uà‰uü‹uƒMüÿè   ‹Eàèj  ÃBë¨‹}‹u‹EÈ‰GüÿuÄèÛ÷ÿÿY‹EÀ£Ü“@ ‹E¼£à“@ >csmàu>ƒ~u8‹F= “t=!“u'ƒ}¸ u!ƒ}à tÿvè|÷ÿÿY…ÀtèËøÿÿPVèõýÿÿYYÃjhXt@ è³  ‹ñ‹E‹ú‹]‹H…É„I  €y „?  ‹H…Éu
ö@€„.  ‹ …Àx|9ƒeü jÿs¨t5è+   YY…À„ÿ   jWè5   YY…À„í   ‹C‰Nè¶ýÿÿ‰éÞ   ötFèñ  YY…À„Å   jWèû  YY…À„³   ÿvÿsWè!   ƒÄƒ~…Ÿ   ‹…À„•   ë¦ƒ~ u3è¥  YY…Àt}jWè³  YY…ÀtoÿvN‹Cè7ýÿÿPWèÔ  ƒÄëZèr  YY…ÀtJjWè€  YY…Àt<ÿvèŽ  Y…Àt/‹CNötjèóüÿÿPÿvWèFóÿÿëèâüÿÿPÿvWè5óÿÿëèú  ƒMüÿè‹  Ã3À@Ã‹eèé·  U‹ì…Ét
Sÿu‹ÖèrþÿÿYYƒ} ÿuuVëÿuè÷òÿÿÿ7ÿuÿuVèƒûÿÿ‹Gh   ÿu@ÿu‰Fÿu‹KVÿuèƒüÿÿƒÄ(…ÀtVPèƒòÿÿ]ÃU‹ìQQ‹E8  €„¦   ƒ=è“@  tÿu$ÿu ÿuÿuÿuÿuPèFóÿÿƒÄ…Àu~V‹uWEøPEüPVÿu ÿuèôÿÿ‹ø‹EüƒÄ;EøsVS;7|B;w=‹G‹OÁàÁ‹Hô…Ét€y u%ÿu$‹uÿu Xðÿu3Éÿuÿuÿuèöþÿÿ‹uƒÄÿEü‹EüƒÇ;Eør¬[_^ÉÃU‹ìƒì$‹E‹@ƒøÿÆEÿ ‰Eä|‹M;A|èœ  S‹];csmàVW…  ƒ{¿ “uy‹C;Çt=!“ukƒ{ ue¡Ü“@ …À„\  ‹ð¡à“@ jV‰u‰EÆEÿèh  …ÀYYuè:  >csmà…1  ‹Eƒxu‹@;Çt=!“u‹Eƒx uè	  ‹];csmà…   ƒ{…ö   ‹C;Çt=!“…ä   ‹uäEàPEôPVÿu ÿuè<óÿÿ‹MôƒÄ;Mà‰Eøƒ£   ë‹uä90   ;p|‹H…É‹p‰Mè~o‹K‹IQ‹	…É‰Uð‰Mì~$‹Eð‹8ÿs‰}ÜèÞøÿÿ…ÀYuÿMìƒEð9Eìß‹EøÿMèƒÆƒ}è »ë(ÿu$‹}øÿu ‹MÜÿuÿuÿuS‹Þ‹uèKýÿÿ‹]ƒÄ‹ÇÿEô‹MôƒÀ;Mà‰Eø‚_ÿÿÿ€} t
jSè–ùÿÿYY_^[ÉÃ‹]€} u ÿu$ÿu ÿuäÿuÿuÿuÿuSè\ýÿÿƒÄ ëÒé¢   U‹ìV‹u‹W%ÿÿÿ¿ “;Çtè²   ‹Eö@ftƒ~ toƒ} uijÿVÿuÿuèdøÿÿƒÄëVƒ~ tP8csmàu,9xv'‹H‹I…Ét¶U$Rÿu ÿuVÿuÿuÿuPÿÑƒÄ ëÿu ÿuÿu$VÿuÿuÿuPèvýÿÿƒÄ 3À@_^]Ãjhht@ è€  ¡ì“@ …Àtƒeü ÿÐë3À@Ã‹eèƒMüÿé¸  jhxt@ èS  ¡d@ …Àtƒeü ÿÐë3À@Ã‹eèƒMüÿé¦ÿÿÿÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌU‹ìƒìSQ‹EƒÀ‰Eü‹EUÿu‹M‹müè&óÿÿVWÿÐ_^‹Ý]‹MU‹ëù   u¹   Qèóÿÿ]Y[ÉÂ U‹ìƒì SV‹u‹^öÃud¡   ‰E‹E‹H;Ù‰Mür;Xs3Àéð  W‹~ƒÿÿu3À@éÞ  3Ò‰U‹Ã‹ƒùÿt;ÊƒE  ƒx tÿEBƒÀ;×vàƒ} t‹Fø;Eü‚"  ;Æƒ  ¡ð“@ ‹ûç ðÿÿ3ö…À~9<µø“@ „þ   F;ð|îjEàPSÿ”p@ …À„`  }ø   …S  öEôÌtV‹Mäf9MZ…?  ‹A<Á8PE  ….  fx…"  +Ùfƒx ·HL†
  ‹A;Ør‹QÐ;ÚsöA'€uwjh8”@ ÿp@ …À…ÿþÿÿ‹
ð“@ …É‹Ñ~ô“@ 98tJƒè…Òô…Òu-j[;Ë‹Ù3Ò…Û|•ø“@ ‹0B;Ó‰8‹þ~îƒù}A‰
ð“@ j h8”@ ÿp@ éþÿÿ3Àë…öŽ‘þÿÿ‹p@ jh8”@ ÿÓ…À…zþÿÿ9<µø“@ t.¡ð“@ pÿ…ö|9<µø“@ tNyô…ö}ƒø}@£ð“@ pÿët3É…ö|ø“@ ‹A;Î‰8‹ú~îj h8”@ ÿÓéþÿÿƒÈÿ_^[ÉÃh”t@ ÿ|p@ …Àth„t@ Pÿœp@ …Àtÿt$ÿÐÿt$ÿ˜p@ Ì¡™@ …Àtÿt$ÿÐYVW¹@ ¿@ 3À;Ï‹ñs…Àu?‹…ÉtÿÑƒÆ;÷rí…Àu,h6@ è-  ¾ @ ‹Æ¿@ ;ÇYs‹…ÀtÿÐƒÆ;÷rñ3À_^ÃU‹ìV3öF95ˆ”@ WuÿuÿPp@ Pÿ p@ ƒ} ŠE‰5„”@ ¢€”@ uR‹
ˆ™@ …Ét)¡„™@ ƒè;Áë‹ …ÀtÿÐ¡„™@ ƒè;ˆ™@ £„™@ sã¸ @ ¾$@ ;Æ‹øs‹…ÀtÿÐƒÇ;þrñ¸(@ ¾0@ ;Æ‹øs‹…ÀtÿÐƒÇ;þrñƒ} _^uÿuÇˆ”@    è§þÿÿ]Ãj j ÿt$è2ÿÿÿƒÄÃj jÿt$è!ÿÿÿƒÄÃjj j èÿÿÿƒÄÃjjj èÿÿÿƒÄÃU¬$tÿÿÿì  ¡\@ ‹”   SV‰…ˆ   3ÒW3À;Åp@ t@ƒørñ‹ðÁæ;Žp@ …  ¡Ø“@ ƒø„ß   ;Âu
ƒ=T@ „Î   ùü   „ê   h  E€PRˆ•„   ÿ¬p@ …ÀuE€h”x@ Pè§  YY}€‹ÇPèÊ  @ƒø<Yv"‹ÇPè»  ‹øE€ƒè;jøhx@ Wèt  ƒÄWè›  ÿ¶t@ ‹ØèŽ  DYƒÀYƒàüèm	  ‹Ühtx@ Sè@  WSèI  hpx@ Sè>  ÿ¶t@ Sè2  h  hHx@ Sè  ƒÄ,ë(R…”   P¶t@ ÿ6è(  YPÿ6jôÿ¨p@ Pÿ¤p@ ¥tÿÿÿ‹ˆ   èÀ  _^[ÅŒ   ÉÃ¡Ø“@ ƒøt
…Àu*ƒ=T@ u!hü   èhþÿÿ¡Œ”@ …ÀYtÿÐhÿ   èRþÿÿYÃU‹ì‹U¡ˆ‘@ S¹‘@ V9t4@ƒÁ4µ‘@ ;Îrë@…‘@ ;Ès9t3É…É„!  ‹Y…Û„  ƒûuƒa 3À@é  ƒû„÷   ¡”@ ‰E‹E£”@ ‹Aƒø…Ë   ¡€‘@ ‹„‘@ Ð;Â}4@4µ‘@ +Ðƒ& ƒÆJu÷‹	ùŽ  À‹5Œ‘@ uÇŒ‘@ ƒ   ëvù  ÀuÇŒ‘@    ëbù‘  ÀuÇŒ‘@ „   ëNù“  ÀuÇŒ‘@ …   ë:ù  ÀuÇŒ‘@ ‚   ë&ù  ÀuÇŒ‘@ †   ëù’  Àu
ÇŒ‘@ Š   ÿ5Œ‘@ jÿÓY‰5Œ‘@ ëƒa PÿÓ‹EY£”@ ƒÈÿë	ÿuÿ°p@ ^[]ÃVW3ÿ9=Œ™@ uè   ‹5”™@ …öu¾}r@ Š< w„Àt.…ÿt$<"u	3É…ÿ”Á‹ù¶ÀPè  …ÀYtFFëÓ< wFŠ„Àuõ_‹Æ^ÃS3Û9Œ™@ VWuè¸  ‹5Ð“@ 3ÿ;óuë0<=tGVèÇ  YtŠ:Ãuê½   PèOïÿÿ‹ø;ûY‰=h”@ uƒÈÿëX‹5Ð“@ Uë*VèŽ  ‹èE€>=YtUèïÿÿ;ÃY‰t7VPèA  YYƒÇõ8uÒÿ5Ð“@ èQîÿÿ‰Ð“@ ‰Ç€™@    3ÀY]_^[Ãÿ5h”@ è,îÿÿ‰h”@ ƒÈÿëäU‹ìQS‹]3Ò9UW‰‹ùÇ   t	‹MƒE‰9€8"u3É…Ò”Á@‹Ñ±"ë-ÿ…ÿtŠˆGŠ¶Ù@öƒ!–@ tÿ…ÿtŠˆG@„É‹]t2…Òu¼€ù t€ù	u²…ÿtÆGÿ ƒeü €8 „Ö   Š€ù t€ù	u@ëñHëá€8 „»   ƒ} t	‹MƒE‰9ÿ3ÛC3Òë@B€8\tù€8"u&öÂuƒ}ü tH€9"u‹Áë3Û3É9Mü”Á‰MüÑê…Òt
…ÿtÆ\GÿJuóŠ„ÉtHƒ}ü u
€ù t=€ù	t8…Ût.…ÿt¶Ñö‚!–@ tˆG@ÿŠˆGë¶Éö!–@ t@ÿÿ@éhÿÿÿ…ÿtÆ Gÿ‹]é!ÿÿÿ‹E…Àtƒ  ÿ_[ÉÃU‹ìQQSVW3ÿ9=Œ™@ uè€  h  ¾˜”@ VWÆœ•@  ÿ¬p@ ¡”™@ ;Ç‰5x”@ t€8 ‹Øu‹ÞEüPWuø3É‹Ãè;þÿÿ‹uü‹EøÁæÆPèõìÿÿ‹øƒÄ…ÿuƒÈÿë%EüP>Wuø‹Ãè
þÿÿ‹EüHY£\”@ Y‰=`”@ 3À_^[ÉÃQQ¡ •@ SUVW‹=Èp@ 3Û3ö;Ãj]u-ÿ×‹ð;ótÇ •@    ëÿÄp@ ƒøxu	‹Å£ •@ ë¡ •@ ƒøu};óuÿ×‹ð;ótyf9‹ÆtÅf9uùÅf9uò‹=Àp@ SSS+ÆSÑø@PVSS‰D$4ÿ×‹è;ët2Uè)ìÿÿ;ÃY‰D$t#SSUPÿt$$VSSÿ×…Àuÿt$è\ëÿÿY‰\$‹\$Vÿ¼p@ ‹ÃëP;Åt;Ãt3ÀëDÿ¸p@ ‹ð;ótð8t
@8uû@8uö+Æ@‹èUèÁëÿÿ‹ø;ûYu3ÿëUVWè  ƒÄVÿ´p@ ‹Ç_^][YYÃƒìDh   èŽëÿÿ…ÀYuƒÈÿé  £€˜@ Çd˜@     ˆ   ëƒÿÆ@ Æ@
‹
€˜@ ƒÀÁ   ;ÁrâSVWD$Pÿ€p@ fƒ|$> „Ç   ‹D$@…À„»   ‹0Uh¸   ;ð.|‹ð95d˜@ }R¿„˜@ h   èûêÿÿ…ÀYt8ƒd˜@  ‰ˆ   ëƒÿÆ@ Æ@
‹ƒÀÁ   ;ÁræƒÇ95d˜@ |»ë‹5d˜@ 3ÿ…ö~F‹ƒøÿt6ŠM öÁt.öÁuPÿÐp@ …Àt‹ÇÁø‹…€˜@ ‹ÏƒáÈ‹‰ŠM ˆHGEƒÃ;þ|º]3Û¡€˜@ 4Øƒ>ÿuM…ÛÆFujöXë
‹ÃH÷ØÀƒÀõPÿ¨p@ ‹øƒÿÿtWÿÐp@ …Àt%ÿ   ƒø‰>u€N@ëƒøu
€Në€N€Cƒû|œÿ5d˜@ ÿÌp@ _^3À[ƒÄDÃjh°x@ èè   ÇEä(@ }ä(@ s"ƒeü ‹Eä‹ …ÀtÿÐë3À@Ã‹eèƒMüÿƒEäëÕèì   ÃjhÀx@ è¤   ÇEä0@ }ä0@ s"ƒeü ‹Eä‹ …ÀtÿÐë3À@Ã‹eèƒMüÿƒEäëÕè¨   Ãƒ=H”@ u
ƒ=T”@ r3À@ÃjXÃ3À9D$j ”Àh   PÿØp@ …À£\˜@ t*èÁÿÿÿƒø£`˜@ uhø  è¢   …ÀYuÿ5\˜@ ÿÔp@ 3ÀÃ3À@ÃÌh@ d¡    P‹D$‰l$l$+àSVW‹Eø‰eèP‹EüÇEüÿÿÿÿ‰EøEðd£    Ã‹Mðd‰
    Y_^[ÉQÃ=   s÷ØÄƒÀ… ”‹ PÃQL$é   -   …=   sì+È‹Ä…‹á‹‹@PÃh@  j ÿ5\˜@ ÿŒp@ …À£H˜@ uÃ‹L$ƒ%@˜@  ƒ%D˜@  £P˜@ 3À‰
L˜@ ÇT˜@    @Ã¡D˜@ €¡H˜@ ˆë‹T$+Pú   r	ƒÀ;Árê3ÀÃU‹ìƒì‹M‹AV‹uW‹þ+yƒÆüÁï‹ÏiÉ  ŒD  ‰Mð‹IöÁ‰Mü…×  S1‹‰Uô‹Vü‰Uø‹UôöÂ‰]utÁúJƒú?vj?Z‹K;KuBƒú »   €s‹ÊÓëL÷Ó!\¸Dþ	u#‹M!ëJàÓëL÷Ó!œ¸Ä   þ	u‹M!Y‹]‹S‹[‹MüMô‰Z‹U‹Z‹R‰S‰Mü‹ÑÁúJƒú?vj?Z‹]øƒã‰]ô…   +uø‹]øÁûj?‰uK^;Þv‹ÞMø‹ÑÁúJ;Ö‰Müv‹Ö;Út^‹M‹q;qu;ƒû ¾   €s‹ËÓî÷Ö!t¸DþLu!‹M!1ëKàÓî÷Ö!´¸Ä   þLu‹M!q‹M‹q‹I‰N‹M‹q‹I‰N‹uë‹]ƒ}ô u;Ú„€   ‹MðÑ‹Y‰N‰^‰q‹N‰q‹N;Nu`ŠLˆMþÁƒú ˆLs%€} u‹Ê»   €Óë‹M	»   €‹ÊÓëD¸D	ë)€} uJà»   €Óë‹M	YJàº   €Óê„¸Ä   	‹Eü‰‰D0ü‹Eðÿ…÷   ¡@˜@ …À„Ü   ‹
X˜@ ‹5Üp@ h @  ÁáH» €  SQÿÖ‹
X˜@ ¡@˜@ º   €Óê	P¡@˜@ ‹@‹
X˜@ ƒ¤ˆÄ    ¡@˜@ ‹@þHC¡@˜@ ‹H€yC u	ƒ`þ¡@˜@ ƒxÿuiSj ÿpÿÖ¡@˜@ ÿpj ÿ5\˜@ ÿˆp@ ¡D˜@ ‹H˜@ €Áà‹È¡@˜@ +ÈLìQHQPè=	  ‹EƒÄÿ
D˜@ ;@˜@ vƒm¡H˜@ £P˜@ ‹E£@˜@ ‰=X˜@ [_^ÉÃ¡D˜@ ‹
T˜@ W3ÿ;Áu4D‰PÁàPÿ5H˜@ Wÿ5\˜@ ÿäp@ ;Çu3À_ÃƒT˜@ £H˜@ ¡D˜@ ‹
H˜@ VhÄA  jÿ5\˜@ €4ÿŒp@ ;Ç‰Fu3ÀëCjh    h   Wÿàp@ ;Ç‰FuÿvWÿ5\˜@ ÿˆp@ ëÐƒNÿ‰>‰~ÿD˜@ ‹Fƒÿ‹Æ^_ÃU‹ìQQ‹M‹ASV‹qW3ÛëÑàC…À}ù‹ÃiÀ  „0D  j?‰EøZ‰@‰@ƒÀJuôj‹ûh   Áçyh €  Wÿàp@ …ÀuƒÈÿé   — p  ;ú‰UüwC‹Ê+ÏÁéGAƒHøÿƒˆì  ÿü  ‰üïÿÿÇ@üð  ‰PÇ€è  ð     IuË‹Uü‹Eøø  O‰H‰AJ‰H‰AƒdžD 3ÿG‰¼žÄ   ŠFCŠÈþÁ„À‹EˆNCu	xº   €‹ËÓê÷Ò!P‹Ã_^[ÉÃU‹ìƒì‹M‹ASV‹uW‹}‹×+QƒÆÁê‹ÊiÉ  ŒD  ‰Mô‹OüƒæðI;ñ|9ü‹‰M‰]üŽU  öÃ…E  Ù;ó;  ‹MüÁùIƒù?‰Møvj?Y‰Mø‹_;_uCƒù »   €sÓë‹MøL÷Ó!\Dþ	u&‹M!ëƒÁàÓë‹MøL÷Ó!œÄ   þ	u‹M!Y‹O‹_‰Y‹O‹‰y‹M+ÎMüƒ}ü Ž¥   ‹}ü‹MÁÿOƒÿ?L1üvj?_‹]ôû‰]‹[‰Y‹]‰Y‰K‹Y‰K‹Y;YuWŠLˆMþÁƒÿ ˆLs€} u‹Ï»   €Óë‹M	DD‹Ïë €} uOà»   €Óë‹M	Y„Ä   Oàº   €Óê	‹U‹MüD2ü‰‰Lüë‹UF‰Bü‰D2øé<  3Àé8  /  ‹])uN‰Kü\3ü‹uÁþNƒþ?‰]‰Küvj?^öEü…€   ‹uüÁþNƒþ?vj?^‹O;OuBƒþ »   €s‹ÎÓët÷Ó!\Dþu#‹M!ëNàÓëL÷Ó!œÄ   þ	u‹M!Y‹]‹O‹w‰q‹w‹O‰q‹uuü‰uÁþNƒþ?vj?^‹Môñ‹y‰K‰{‰Y‹K‰K‹;#Mø#þÏuƒÃ;]ü‰]rç;]üu$‹Úë‹K‹;#Mø#þÏu
ƒÃ;Ø‰]rè;Ø„”   ‰P˜@ ‹C‹ƒúÿ‰Uüt‹ŒÄ   ‹|D#Mø#þÏu6‹Ä   #Uøƒeü HD‹1#uôÖ‹uôu‹‘„   #UøÿEüƒÁ‹9#þ×té‹Uü‹ÊiÉ  ŒD  ‰Mô‹LD3ÿ#Îum‹ŒÄ   #Møj _ë^ƒ{ uƒÃ‰];]ürï;]üu&‹Úë	ƒ{ u
ƒÃ;Ø‰]rð;Øuèúÿÿ‹Ø…Û‰]tSè·úÿÿY‹K‰‹Cƒ8ÿ…$ÿÿÿ3Àéz  ÑáG…É}ù‹Mô‹Tù‹
+Mð‹ñÁþNƒþ?‰Mø~j?^;÷„  ‹J;Ju\ƒÿ »   €}&‹ÏÓë‹Mü|8÷Ó‰]ì#\ˆD‰\ˆDþu3‹Mì‹]!ë,OàÓë‹MüŒˆÄ   |8÷Ó!þ‰]ìu‹]‹Mì!Kë‹]ƒ}ø ‹J‹z‰y‹J‹z‰y„   ‹Môñ‹y‰J‰z‰Q‹J‰Q‹J;Ju^ŠLˆMþÁƒþ ˆL}#€} u¿   €‹ÎÓï	;‹Î¿   €Óï‹Mü	|ˆDë)€} u
Nà¿   €Óï	{‹Mü¼ˆÄ   Nà¾   €Óî	7‹Mø…Ét‰
‰Lüë‹Mø‹uðÑN‰
‰L2ü‹uô‹…Éy‰>u;@˜@ u‹Mü;
X˜@ uƒ%@˜@  ‹Mü‰B_^[ÉÃ¡¤•@ …Àtÿt$ÿÐ…ÀYt3À@Ã3ÀÃV‹t$‹8csmàuƒxu‹@= “t=!“uè‚åÿÿ¡¬•@ …ÀtPèû   …ÀYt	Vÿ¬•@ ë3À^Â h{B@ ÿìp@ £¬•@ 3ÀÃÿ5¬•@ ÿìp@ ÃÌÌÌÌÌÌÌ‹T$‹L$÷Â   u<‹:u.
Àt&:au%
ätÁè:Au
Àt:auƒÁƒÂ
äuÒ‹ÿ3ÀÃÀÑàƒÀÃ÷Â   tŠƒÂ:uçƒÁ
ÀtÜ÷Â   t¤f‹ƒÂ:uÎ
ÀtÆ:auÅ
ät½ƒÁëˆVÿt$3öÿt$Fÿðp@ …Àt3ö‹Æ^ÃVÿt$3öÿt$Fÿèp@ …Àt3ö‹Æ^ÃVÿt$3öFÿôp@ …Àt3ö‹Æ^ÃÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌU‹ìWV‹u‹M‹}‹Á‹ÑÆ;þv;ø‚|  ÷Ç   uÁéƒâƒùr)ó¥ÿ$•E@ ‹Çº   ƒérƒàÈÿ$…0D@ ÿ$,E@ ÿ$°D@ @D@ lD@ D@ #ÑŠˆŠFˆGŠFÁéˆGƒÆƒÇƒùrÌó¥ÿ$•E@ I #ÑŠˆŠFÁéˆGƒÆƒÇƒùr¦ó¥ÿ$•E@ #ÑŠˆƒÆÁéƒÇƒùrˆó¥ÿ$•E@ I E@  E@ øD@ ðD@ èD@ àD@ ØD@ ÐD@ ‹DŽä‰Dä‹DŽè‰Dè‹DŽì‰Dì‹DŽð‰Dð‹DŽô‰Dô‹DŽø‰Dø‹DŽü‰Dü    ðøÿ$•E@ ‹ÿ,E@ 4E@ @E@ TE@ ‹E^_ÉÃŠˆ‹E^_ÉÃŠˆŠFˆG‹E^_ÉÃI ŠˆŠFˆGŠFˆG‹E^_ÉÃt1ü|9ü÷Ç   u$Áéƒâƒùr
ýó¥üÿ$•¸F@ ‹ÿ÷Ùÿ$hF@ I ‹Çº   ƒùrƒà+Èÿ$…¼E@ ÿ$¸F@ ÌE@ ðE@ F@ ŠF#ÑˆGƒîÁéƒïƒùr²ýó¥üÿ$•¸F@ I ŠF#ÑˆGŠFÁéˆGƒîƒïƒùrˆýó¥üÿ$•¸F@ ŠF#ÑˆGŠFˆGŠFÁéˆGƒîƒïƒù‚Vÿÿÿýó¥üÿ$•¸F@ I lF@ tF@ |F@ „F@ ŒF@ ”F@ œF@ ¯F@ ‹DŽ‰D‹DŽ‰D‹DŽ‰D‹DŽ‰D‹DŽ‰D‹DŽ‰D‹DŽ‰D    ðøÿ$•¸F@ ‹ÿÈF@ ÐF@ àF@ ôF@ ‹E^_ÉÃŠFˆG‹E^_ÉÃI ŠFˆGŠFˆG‹E^_ÉÃŠFˆGŠFˆGŠFˆG‹E^_ÉÃj
èŒåÿÿjèk  YYjèMåÿÿÌVÿ5ˆ™@ èà  Y‹
„™@ ‹ð¡ˆ™@ ‹Ñ+ÐƒÂ;òsN¹   ;ñs‹ÎÎQPèQ
  …ÀYYuƒÆVÿ5ˆ™@ è<
  …ÀYYu^Ã‹
„™@ +
ˆ™@ £ˆ™@ Áùˆ‰
„™@ ‹D$‰ƒ„™@ ^Ãÿt$èuÿÿÿ÷ØÀ÷ØYHÃh€   èí×ÿÿ…ÀY£ˆ™@ ujXÃƒ  ¡ˆ™@ £„™@ 3ÀÃU‹ìƒìS3Û9°•@ VWumh0y@ ÿtp@ ‹ø;û„“   ‹5œp@ h$y@ WÿÖ…À£°•@ t|hy@ WÿÖh y@ W£´•@ ÿÖƒ=H”@ £¸•@ uhäx@ WÿÖ…À£À•@ t
hÌx@ WÿÖ£¼•@ ¡¼•@ …Àt<ÿÐ…ÀtMüQjMðQjPÿÀ•@ …ÀtöEøuƒ=T”@ r
€M ë)3Àë5€Më¡´•@ …ÀtÿÐ‹Ø…Ût¡¸•@ …ÀtSÿÐ‹ØÿuÿuÿuSÿ°•@ _^[ÉÃÌÌÌÌÌÌW‹|$ën¤$    ‹ÿ‹L$W÷Á   tŠƒÁ„Àt=÷Á   uï‹ÿ‹ºÿþþ~Ðƒðÿ3ÂƒÁ© tè‹Aü„Àt#„ät©  ÿ t©   ÿtëÍyÿë
yþëyýëyü‹L$÷Á   tŠƒÁ„ÒtfˆƒÇ÷Á   uêë‰ƒÇºÿþþ~‹Ðƒðÿ3Â‹ƒÁ© tá„Òt4„öt'÷Â  ÿ t÷Â   ÿtëÇ‰‹D$_Ãf‰‹D$ÆG _Ãf‰‹D$_Ãˆ‹D$_ÃÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌ‹L$W…É„’   VS‹Ù‹t$÷Æ   ‹|$uÁé……   ë'ŠƒÆˆƒÇƒét+„Àt/÷Æ   uå‹ÙÁéuaƒãtŠƒÆˆƒÇ„Àt7ƒëuí‹D$[^_Ã÷Ç   tˆƒÇƒé„˜   ÷Ç   uê‹ÙÁéutˆƒÇƒëuö[^‹D$_Ã‰ƒÇƒétŸºÿþþ~‹Ðƒðÿ3Â‹ƒÆ© tÜ„Òt,„öt÷Â  ÿ t÷Â   ÿuÄ‰ëâÿÿ  ‰ëâÿ   ‰ë3Ò‰ƒÇ3Àƒét3À‰ƒÇƒéuöƒã…wÿÿÿ‹D$[^_ÃÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌ‹L$÷Á   t$ŠƒÁ„ÀtN÷Á   uï    ¤$    ¤$    ‹ºÿþþ~Ðƒðÿ3ÂƒÁ© tè‹Aü„Àt2„ät$©  ÿ t©   ÿtëÍAÿ‹L$+ÁÃAþ‹L$+ÁÃAý‹L$+ÁÃAü‹L$+ÁÃjh@y@ è
ëÿÿƒeü j jèû
  YYë3À@Ã‹eèƒMüÿjÿ˜p@ Ì;
\@ uÃéÁÿÿÿ¶D$ŠL$„ˆ!–@ uƒ|$ t‹
 ’@ ·A#D$ë3À…ÀuÃ3À@Ãjj ÿt$èÀÿÿÿƒÄÃ-¤  t"ƒètƒè
tHt3ÀÃ¸  Ã¸  Ã¸  Ã¸  ÃWj@3ÀY¿ –@ ó«ª3À£$—@ £–@ £–@ ¿0—@ «««_ÃU‹ìì  ¡\@ ‰EüVEèPÿ5$—@ ÿ q@ ƒø¾   …
  3Àˆ„èþÿÿ@;ÆrôŠEî„ÀÆ…èþÿÿ t6SUïW¶
¶À;Áw+ÈA‹ÙÁé¼èþÿÿ¸    ó«‹ËƒáóªBŠB„ÀuÑ_[j ÿ5–@ …èúÿÿÿ5$—@ PV…èþÿÿPjè—  j ÿ5$—@ …èýÿÿVPV…èþÿÿPVÿ5–@ è·
  j ÿ5$—@ …èüÿÿVPV…èþÿÿPh   ÿ5–@ è
  ƒÄ\3Àf‹ŒEèúÿÿöÁt€ˆ!–@ ŠŒèýÿÿˆˆ@—@ ëöÁt€ˆ!–@  ŠŒèüÿÿëãÆ€@—@  @;Ær¼ëD3ÀƒøArƒøZw€ˆ!–@ ŠÈ€Á ˆˆ@—@ ëƒøarƒøzw€ˆ!–@  ŠÈ€é ëàÆ€@—@  @;Ær¾‹Mü^èÌýÿÿÉÃU‹ìƒì¡\@ SV‹u3Ûƒþþ‰EüW‰Ä•@ uÇÄ•@    ÿüp@ ë+ƒþýuÇÄ•@    ÿøp@ ëƒþüu¡ø•@ ÇÄ•@    ‰E‹ð;5$—@ „c  ;ó„Q  3Ò3À9°¨‘@ tgƒÀ0B=ð   ríEèPVÿ q@ ƒø…  j@3ÀY¿ –@ ó«ª3ÿG9}è‰5$—@ ‰–@ †ç   €}î „¸   MïŠ„Ò„«   ¶Aÿ¶Òé   j@3ÀY¿ –@ ó«RÁá‰]äª™¸‘@ Š‹óë)ŠV„Òt&¶À¶ú;Çw‹UäŠ’ ‘@ !–@ @;ÇvõFFŠ„ÀuÓÿEäƒÃƒ}ärÁ‹E£$—@ Ç–@    èÀüÿÿ±¬‘@ ¿0—@ ¥¥£–@ ¥ë\€ˆ!–@ @;ÂvôAA€yÿ …Kÿÿÿ‹Ç€ˆ!–@ @=ÿ   rñ‹Æè{üÿÿ£–@ ‰=–@ ë‰–@ 3À¿0—@ «««ë
9Ä•@ tè~üÿÿè¢üÿÿ3ÀëƒÈÿ‹Mü_^[èæûÿÿÉÃƒ=Œ™@  ujýè
þÿÿYÇŒ™@    3ÀÃÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌU‹ìWV‹u‹M‹}‹Á‹ÑÆ;þv;ø‚|  ÷Ç   uÁéƒâƒùr)ó¥ÿ$•\Q@ ‹Çº   ƒérƒàÈÿ$…pP@ ÿ$lQ@ ÿ$ðP@ €P@ ¬P@ ÐP@ #ÑŠˆŠFˆGŠFÁéˆGƒÆƒÇƒùrÌó¥ÿ$•\Q@ I #ÑŠˆŠFÁéˆGƒÆƒÇƒùr¦ó¥ÿ$•\Q@ #ÑŠˆƒÆÁéƒÇƒùrˆó¥ÿ$•\Q@ I SQ@ @Q@ 8Q@ 0Q@ (Q@  Q@ Q@ Q@ ‹DŽä‰Dä‹DŽè‰Dè‹DŽì‰Dì‹DŽð‰Dð‹DŽô‰Dô‹DŽø‰Dø‹DŽü‰Dü    ðøÿ$•\Q@ ‹ÿlQ@ tQ@ €Q@ ”Q@ ‹E^_ÉÃŠˆ‹E^_ÉÃŠˆŠFˆG‹E^_ÉÃI ŠˆŠFˆGŠFˆG‹E^_ÉÃt1ü|9ü÷Ç   u$Áéƒâƒùr
ýó¥üÿ$•øR@ ‹ÿ÷Ùÿ$¨R@ I ‹Çº   ƒùrƒà+Èÿ$…üQ@ ÿ$øR@ R@ 0R@ XR@ ŠF#ÑˆGƒîÁéƒïƒùr²ýó¥üÿ$•øR@ I ŠF#ÑˆGŠFÁéˆGƒîƒïƒùrˆýó¥üÿ$•øR@ ŠF#ÑˆGŠFˆGŠFÁéˆGƒîƒïƒù‚Vÿÿÿýó¥üÿ$•øR@ I ¬R@ ´R@ ¼R@ ÄR@ ÌR@ ÔR@ ÜR@ ïR@ ‹DŽ‰D‹DŽ‰D‹DŽ‰D‹DŽ‰D‹DŽ‰D‹DŽ‰D‹DŽ‰D    ðøÿ$•øR@ ‹ÿS@ S@  S@ 4S@ ‹E^_ÉÃŠFˆG‹E^_ÉÃI ŠFˆGŠFˆG‹E^_ÉÃŠFˆGŠFˆGŠFˆG‹E^_ÉÃ‹
ˆ‘@ ¸‘@ V9Pt4IƒÀ4µ‘@ ;ÆrêI‘@ ;Á^s9Pt3ÀÃU‹ìVW‹}‹ÇHHtXHHtFƒètAƒèt<ƒèt*ƒètHtƒÈÿéô   ‹5Ð•@ ¸Ð•@ ë3‹5Ì•@ ¸Ì•@ ë&‹5Ô•@ ¸Ô•@ ë‹×èhÿÿÿƒÀ‹0ë‹5È•@ ¸È•@ ƒþ„©   …öujèfØÿÿSjY;ùt
ƒÿtƒÿu&‹”@ ƒ%”@  ;ùuD‹Œ‘@ ‰UÇŒ‘@ Œ   ë‹];ùu(¡€‘@ ‹
„‘@ È;Á}@•‘@ +Èƒ" ƒÂIu÷ëƒ  ;ùuÿ5Œ‘@ jÿÖYYëWÿÖƒÿYtƒÿuƒÿ‰”@ u‹E£Œ‘@ [3À_^]ÃS‹\$…ÛUWuÿt$èíÊÿÿYéD  V‹t$…öuSè.ÊÿÿYé,  ƒ=`˜@ …ë   3ÿƒþà‡Â   Sè‰âÿÿ‹è…íY„   ;5L˜@ wHVSUènçÿÿƒÄ…Àt‹ûë1Vè<êÿÿ‹ø…ÿYt(‹CüH;Ær‹ÆPSWèÏúÿÿSè>âÿÿ‹èSUè`âÿÿƒÄ…ÿu<…öuFƒÆƒæðVj ÿ5\˜@ ÿŒp@ ‹ø…ÿt‹CüH;Ær‹ÆPSWè‡úÿÿSUè âÿÿƒÄ…íu…öuFƒÆƒæðVSj ÿ5\˜@ ÿäp@ ‹ø…ÿuƒ=¨•@  tVè™ìÿÿ…ÀY…ÿÿÿë8‹Çë63Àƒþàw…öuFVSj ÿ5\˜@ ÿäp@ …Àuƒ=¨•@  t
Vè[ìÿÿ…ÀYuÌ3À^_][Ãƒ=`˜@ Vu‹t$Vè`áÿÿ…ÀYt‹Füƒè	^ÃVëÿt$j ÿ5\˜@ ÿ8p@ ^ÃU‹ìƒì¡\@ …Àt=Næ@»uNVEøPÿ$p@ ‹uü3uøÿLp@ 3ðÿ,p@ 3ðÿ0p@ 3ðEðPÿ4p@ ‹Eô3Eð3ð‰5\@ u
Ç\@ Næ@»^ÉÃh  hðz@ èößÿÿ¡\@ ‰Eä¡Ü•@ 3É;Át‰MüÿuÿuÿÐYYƒMüÿé  3À@Ã‹eèëî‹EHt¿Ìz@ Ç…Øþÿÿz@ ¾Ô   ë¿øy@ Ç…ØþÿÿXy@ ¾¹   ˆMàh  …ÜþÿÿPQÿ¬p@ …Àuh”x@ …ÜþÿÿPè•ñÿÿYYÜþÿÿ‹ÃPèµóÿÿYƒÀƒø<v%‹ÃPè¤óÿÿ‹Ø…Üþÿÿƒè1Øjhx@ SèZòÿÿƒÄSèóÿÿYD0ƒÀƒàüèaßÿÿ‰eè‹ôWVè5ñÿÿ¿px@ WVè9ñÿÿhLy@ Vè.ñÿÿSVè'ñÿÿWVè ñÿÿÿµØþÿÿVèñÿÿh  hHx@ VèõïÿÿƒÄ<jè{ÔÿÿÌj8h€@


----------



## the_painter (Jun 1, 2007)

è±Þÿÿ3Û9 –@ u8SS3öFVh€@ h   Sÿp@ …Àt‰5 –@ ëÿÄp@ ƒøxu
Ç –@    9]~‹M‹EI8t@;ËuöƒÉÿƒÈÿ+ÁE¡ –@ ƒø„Ü  ;Ã„Ô  ƒø…þ  3ÿ‰}Ô‰]È‰]Ì9] u¡ø•@ ‰E SSÿuÿu3À9]$•À�Å   Pÿu ÿp@ ‹ð‰uÐ;ó„¸  ÇEü   �6ƒÀƒàüè!Þÿÿ‰eè‹Ä‰EäƒMüÿë3À@Ã‹eèèã  3Û‰]äƒMüÿ‹}Ô‹uÐ9]äu�6PèšÆÿÿY‰Eä;Ã„`  ÇEÈ   Vÿuäÿuÿujÿu ÿp@ …À„æ   SSVÿuäÿuÿuÿp@ ‹ø‰}Ô;û„Ç   öE
t-9]„¸   ;}�¯   ÿuÿuVÿuäÿuÿuÿp@ é”   ÇEü   �?ƒÀƒàüèSÝÿÿ‰eè‹Ä‰EàƒMüÿë3À@Ã‹eèè  3Û‰]àƒMüÿ‹}Ô‹uÐ9]àu�?PèÌÅÿÿY‰Eà;Ãt@ÇEÌ   WÿuàVÿuäÿuÿuÿp@ …Àt!SS9]uSSëÿuÿuWÿuàSÿu ÿÀp@ ‹ø9]Ìt	ÿuàèÍÄÿÿY9]Èt	ÿuäè¿ÄÿÿY‹Çé[  ‰]Ø3ÿ‰]Ä9]u¡è•@ ‰E9] u¡ø•@ ‰E ÿuèW  Y‰EÀƒøÿu3Àé!  ;E „î   SS�MQÿuPÿu èo  ƒÄ‰EØ;ÃtÔSSÿuPÿuÿuÿ p@ ‹ð‰uÜ;ó„¢   ‰]üƒÀƒàüè%Üÿÿ‰eè‹ü‰}¼VSWè…  ƒÄë3À@Ã‹eèèà  3Û3ÿƒMüÿ;ûu#ÿuÜè ÄÿÿY‹ø;ût1ÿuÜSWèO  ƒÄÇEÄ   ÿuÜWÿuÿuØÿuÿuÿ p@ ‰EÜ;Ãu3öë&ÿuÿu�EÜPWÿu ÿuÀè±  ƒÄ‹ð÷Þö÷Þë‹u¸9]Ät#Wè‰ÃÿÿYëÿuÿuÿuÿuÿuÿuÿ p@ ‹ð9]Øt	ÿuØè_ÃÿÿY‹Æ�e¬è=ÛÿÿÃjh0€@ èõÚÿÿ3ö95–@ u5�EäP3ÿGWh€@ Wÿ<p@ …Àt‰=–@ ëÿÄp@ ƒøxu
Ç–@    ¡–@ ƒø„ê   ;Æ„â   ƒø…ÿ   ‰uÜ‰uà9uu¡ø•@ ‰EVVÿuÿu3À9u •À�Å   Pÿuÿp@ ‹ø‰}Ø…ÿ„¾   ƒeü �?‹ÃƒÀƒàüèŽÚÿÿ‰eè‹ô‰uÔSj Vèí   ƒÄƒMüÿë3À@Ã‹eèèD  3öƒMüÿ‹}Ø…öuWjè  YY‹ð…ötgÇEà   WVÿuÿujÿuÿp@ …ÀtÿuPVÿuÿ<p@ ‰EÜƒ}à tVèÂÿÿY‹EÜën‹];Þu‹è•@ ‹}…ÿu‹=ø•@ Sèº   Yƒøÿu3ÀëD;Çtj j �MQÿuPWèÝ   ƒÄ‹ð…ötÝ‰uÿuÿuÿuÿuSÿ(p@ ‹ø…ötVè¥ÁÿÿY‹Ç�eÈèƒÙÿÿÃÌÌÌ‹T$‹L$…ÒtO3ÀŠD$W‹ùƒúr1÷Ùƒát+ÑˆƒÇƒéuö‹ÈÁàÁ‹ÈÁàÁ‹ÊƒâÁétó«…Òt
ˆƒÇƒêuö‹D$_Ã‹D$ÃU‹ìƒì¡\�@ j‰Eü�EôPh  ÿuÆEú ÿ@p@ …ÀuƒÈÿë
�EôPè2  Y‹Müè»íÿÿÉÃj8h@€@ è•Øÿÿ¡\�@ ‰Eä3ÿ‰}Ì‰}¼‹E‹‰]À‰}Ä‹E;E„s  �MÐQP‹5 q@ ÿÖ…Àt ƒ}Ðu�EÐPÿuÿÖ…Àt
ƒ}ÐuÇEÄ   9}Ätƒûÿt‹óëÿuèƒìÿÿY‹ðF‰uÈë‹uÈ9}ÄuWWSÿujÿuÿp@ ‹ð‰uÈ;÷tX‰}ü�6ƒÀƒàüè7Øÿÿ‰eè‹Ü‰]¸�6PWSè”þÿÿƒÄƒMüÿë3À@Ã‹eèèë   3ÿ3ÛƒMüÿ‹uÈ;ßuVjè·  YY‹Ø;ßu3Àé´   ÇE¼   VSÿuÀÿujÿuÿp@ …À„ƒ   9}t WWÿuÿuVSWÿuÿÀp@ …Àtf‹E‰EÌë^9}ÄuWWWWVSWÿuÿÀp@ ‹ð;÷tCVjè>  YY‰EÌ;Çt2WWVPVSWÿuÿÀp@ ;ÇuÿuÌè`¿ÿÿY‰}Ìëƒ}Àÿt
‹M‰ë‹]¸9}¼tSè?¿ÿÿY‹EÌ�e¬‹Mäèöëÿÿè×ÿÿÃU‹ìƒìLSVWjXè×ÿÿ‹ôj�EØPVÿ”p@ …Àtw‹]Ü�E´PÿHp@ ‹M¸¡H”@ �yÿ÷×#þ+ù‹ðN÷ÞöƒæñƒÆ¯ñó;þ‰Mør@ƒøt\‰]ü»   j�EØPÿuüÿ”p@ …Àt ‹EäEü…]ètâöEí‹EØ‰Eüt3À@ëD;øs3Àë<;Æs‰uüjSÿuøÿuüÿàp@ ¡H”@ ë‰}üH÷ØÀ%  �MôQ@PÿuøÿuüÿDp@ �e¨_^[ÉÃSV‹t$¯t$…öW‹ÞuF3ÿƒþàw9ƒ=`˜@ uƒÆƒæð;L˜@ w
SènÞÿÿ‹ø…ÿYu+Vjÿ5\˜@ ÿŒp@ ‹ø…ÿu"ƒ=¨•@  tVè?áÿÿ…ÀYu¬ëSj Wè?üÿÿƒÄ‹Ç_^[ÃV‹t$ëF¶PèG   …ÀYuñ¶Fƒù-‹Ñtƒù+u¶F3Àƒù0|
ƒù9ƒé0ëƒÉÿƒùÿt�€�A¶FëÝƒú-^u÷ØÃU‹ìQ‹M�ùÿ   v^fƒeü W3À�}þf«‹ÁÁèƒ=–@  ˆE
ˆM_u3ÀÉÃjÿ5–@ �Eüÿ5$—@ Pj�E
PjèÍùÿÿƒÄ…ÀtÖfƒ}þ uÏöEütÉ3À@ÉÃƒ=°’@ ~jQèT   YYÉÃ¡ ’@ ¶HƒàÉÃÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌ‹D$‹L$È‹L$u	‹D$÷áÂ S÷á‹Ø‹D$÷d$Ø‹D$÷áÓ[Â U‹ìQ‹E�H�ù   w‹
 ’@ ·Aë[‹ÈÁùV‹5 ’@ ¶ÑöDV€^tjˆEýˆMüÆEþ Xë
ˆEü3ÀÆEý @jÿ5è•@ �M
ÿ5ø•@ QP�EüPjèãøÿÿƒÄ…ÀuÉÃ·E
#EÉÃÿ%xp@ ÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌ‹EPèM´ÿÿYÃ¸<�@ éÝ´ÿÿ                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             €    úƒ  „  „      Ü‡  Æ‡  ¶‡  œ‡  ì‡  p‡  `‡  F‡  :‡  þ‡  ˆ  "ˆ  4ˆ  †‡  t…  4„  B„  T„  `„  p„  |„  Œ„   „  ®„  ¾„  Ê„  Þ„  ð„  …  …  …  0…  @…  N…  `…  ˆ…  ”…  ¤…  º…  Ö…  ð…  †  "†  8†  H†  b†  t†  ‚†  �†  ž†  ¬†  ¼†  Ê†  Ú†  ø†  ‡  ‡  "‡  .‡      Èƒ  ¼ƒ  °ƒ   ƒ  Žƒ  ‚ƒ  tƒ  bƒ  Vƒ  Fƒ  4ƒ   ƒ  ƒ   ƒ                      NÆ]C       i   ˜€  ˜h  º¹Á¦½ÇÆÐ!   º¹Á¦¼º°ø!   NTS_CrashReprot     
=========================================
 ¿À·ù ÄÚµå£º%d£¬%d
=========================================
 Windows INFO
=========================================
 Microsfot Windows %s
 %d.%d.%d
 %s
    95  98  Me  NT3 NT4 XP  2000    
°ÔÀÓ º¸Á¶ ÇÁ·Î±×·¥À» »ç¿ëÇÏÁö ¸»¾ÆÁÖ¼¼¿ä£¡ 
¼Óµµ ÀÌ»ó ¿¡·¯!    
°ÔÀÓ ¼­¹ö°¡ °»½ÅµÇ¾ú½À´Ï´Ù. Å¬¶óÀÌ¾ðÆ® ¾÷µ¥ÀÌÆ® ÈÄ ´Ù½Ã °ÔÀÓ¿¡ Á¢¼ÓÇØ ÁÖ¼¼¿ä. °¨»çÇÕ´Ï´Ù.  
ÇÁ·Î±×·¥¿¡ ¿¹»óÄ¡ ¸øÇÑ ¿À·ù°¡ ¹ß»ýÇß½À´Ï´Ù£¡       
¹Ù·Î°¡±â ¶Ç´Â Minilauncher.exe¸¦ »ç¿ëÇÏ¿© °ÔÀÓÀ» ½ÇÇàÇØÁÖ¼¼¿ä£¡    
ÇÁ·Î±×·¥¿¡ ¿¹»óÄ¡ ¸øÇÑ ¿À·ù°¡ ¹ß»ýÇß½À´Ï´Ù !   NTS_CrashReport Riched20.dll    CrashReport ÿÿÿÿ    ñ@ Courier New ÿÿÿÿÌ@ à@     ÿÿÿÿ    Ñ @     — @   @ ÿÿÿÿ!@ $!@     ÿÿÿÿ    ‰"@     Å!@ "@ ÿÿÿÿe$@ i$@     ÿÿÿÿE(@ I(@     ÿÿÿÿr(@ v(@ CorExitProcess  mscoree.dll runtime error   
TLOSS error
   SING error
    DOMAIN error
      R6029
- This application cannot run using the active version of the Microsoft .NET Runtime
Please contact the application's support team for more information.
   R6028
- unable to initialize heap
    R6027
- not enough space for lowio initialization
    R6026
- not enough space for stdio initialization
    R6025
- pure virtual function call
   R6024
- not enough space for _onexit/atexit table
    R6019
- unable to open console device
    R6018
- unexpected heap error
    R6017
- unexpected multithread lock error
    R6016
- not enough space for thread data

This application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way.
Please contact the application's support team for more information.
   R6009
- not enough space for environment
 R6008
- not enough space for arguments
   R6002
- floating point not loaded
    Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library    

  Runtime Error!

Program:    ... <program name unknown>      ÿÿÿÿí5@ ñ5@     ÿÿÿÿ16@ 56@ GetProcessWindowStation GetUserObjectInformationA   GetLastActivePopup  GetActiveWindow MessageBoxA user32.dll      ÿÿÿÿ¸K@ ¼K@ Program:    A buffer overrun has been detected which has corrupted the program's
internal state.  The program cannot safely continue execution and must
now be terminated.
 Buffer overrun detected!        A security error of unknown cause has been detected which has
corrupted the program's internal state.  The program cannot safely
continue execution and must now be terminated.
    Unknown security failure detected!  ÿÿÿÿçV@ ëV@                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       ( ( ( ( (                                     H                „ „ „ „ „ „ „ „ „ „        � � � � � �                           ‚ ‚ ‚ ‚ ‚ ‚                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               h ( ( ( (                                     H                „ „ „ „ „ „ „ „ „ „        ������      ‚‚‚‚‚‚                                                                      H                                      ÿÿÿÿðZ@ ôZ@ ÿÿÿÿíX@ ñX@ ÿÿÿÿ»Y@ ¿Y@     ÿÿÿÿŒ\@ �\@     ÿÿÿÿå^@ é^@     H                                                           \�@ �@    RSDSõXŽz 5J¢¬ZpÓŽ´Í   d:\work.Chinese\KO - NST_CrashReport\NST_CrashReport\Release\NST_CrashReport.pdb                    ,    ûb                  ÿÿÿÿðb@  “   4�@                 Ä‚          àƒ  q  ¼�          ìƒ   p  Ä�          *„  p  Ô�          Dˆ  p                        €    úƒ  „  „      Ü‡  Æ‡  ¶‡  œ‡  ì‡  p‡  `‡  F‡  :‡  þ‡  ˆ  "ˆ  4ˆ  †‡  t…  4„  B„  T„  `„  p„  |„  Œ„   „  ®„  ¾„  Ê„  Þ„  ð„  …  …  …  0…  @…  N…  `…  ˆ…  ”…  ¤…  º…  Ö…  ð…  †  "†  8†  H†  b†  t†  ‚†  �†  ž†  ¬†  ¼†  Ê†  Ú†  ø†  ‡  ‡  "‡  .‡      Èƒ  ¼ƒ  °ƒ   ƒ  Žƒ  ‚ƒ  tƒ  bƒ  Vƒ  Fƒ  4ƒ   ƒ  ƒ   ƒ      ÞMessageBoxA B CloseClipboard  JSetClipboardData  Á EmptyClipboard  õOpenClipboard Æ EndDialog †SetWindowTextA  GetDlgItem  ÖwsprintfA ž DialogBoxParamA ;SendMessageA  ­IsWindow  VSetFocus  xGetWindowTextLengthA  USER32.dll  COMCTL32.dll  P CreateSolidBrush  SetBkMode <SetTextColor  GDI32.dll . CloseHandle cUnmapViewOfFile ­lstrcatA  ßGetVersionExA ¶lstrcpyA  ^MapViewOfFile tOpenFileMappingA  ï FreeLibrary HLoadLibraryA  ÊRtlUnwind wGetModuleHandleA  ¯GetStartupInfoA GetCommandLineA HeapFree  HeapAlloc InterlockedExchange {VirtualQuery  ¯ ExitProcess ˜GetProcAddress  OTerminateProcess  :GetCurrentProcess ”WriteFile ±GetStdHandle  uGetModuleFileNameA  `UnhandledExceptionFilter  í FreeEnvironmentStringsA MGetEnvironmentStrings î FreeEnvironmentStringsW ‡WideCharToMultiByte iGetLastError  OGetEnvironmentStringsW  SetHandleCount  ^GetFileType 
HeapDestroy HeapCreate  vVirtualFree sVirtualAlloc  HeapReAlloc ,IsBadWritePtr ;SetUnhandledExceptionFilter )IsBadReadPtr  &IsBadCodePtr  õ GetACP  ‹GetOEMCP  ü GetCPInfo HeapSize  —QueryPerformanceCounter ÕGetTickCount  >GetCurrentThreadId  ;GetCurrentProcessId ÀGetSystemTimeAsFileTime :LCMapStringA  kMultiByteToWideChar ;LCMapStringW  ²GetStringTypeA  µGetStringTypeW  lGetLocaleInfoA  yVirtualProtect  »GetSystemInfo KERNEL32.dll                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    IV@         ¹G@ èO@ ÉB@                 ÜB@                  “            q,@    {B@ Næ@»((@ ((@             x@    ôw@ 	   Èw@ 
   0w@    w@    Ôv@    °v@    „v@    Lv@    $v@    ìu@    ´u@    Œu@    èt@ x   Ôt@ y   Ät@ z   ´t@ ü   °t@ ÿ    t@   À         À       –  À       �  À       Ž  À       �  À       �  À       ‘  À       ’  À       “  À             
   Œ   ÿÿÿÿ€
             ¤  `‚y‚!       ¦ß      ¡¥      �Ÿàü    @~€ü    ¨  Á£Ú£                        �þ      @þ      µ  Á£Ú£                        �þ      Aþ      ¶  Ï¢ä¢ å¢è¢[                 �þ      @~¡þ    Q  QÚ^Ú  _ÚjÚ2                 �ÓØÞàù  1~�þ             |@ ~@           .                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            (  €   H  €   `  €                  x  €   �  €               	   ¨  €               f   À  €                 Ø                    è                    ø                       ¡  h          ˆ¦  ¨          X¯  x          0¯  "                   (                @                       €  €   €€ €   € € €€  ÀÀÀ ÀÜÀ ðÊ¦ Ôðÿ ±âÿ ŽÔÿ kÆÿ H¸ÿ %ªÿ  ªÿ  ’Ü  z¹  b–  Js  2P Ôãÿ ±Çÿ Ž«ÿ k�ÿ Hsÿ %Wÿ  Uÿ  IÜ  =¹  1–  %s  P ÔÔÿ ±±ÿ ŽŽÿ kkÿ HHÿ %%ÿ   þ   Ü   ¹   –   s   P ãÔÿ Ç±ÿ «Žÿ �kÿ sHÿ W%ÿ U ÿ I Ü = ¹ 1 – % s  P ðÔÿ â±ÿ ÔŽÿ Ækÿ ¸Hÿ ª%ÿ ª ÿ ’ Ü z ¹ b – J s 2 P ÿÔÿ ÿ±ÿ ÿŽÿ ÿkÿ ÿHÿ ÿ%ÿ þ þ Ü Ü ¹ ¹ – – s s P P ÿÔð ÿ±â ÿŽÔ ÿkÆ ÿH¸ ÿ%ª ÿ ª Ü ’ ¹ z – b s J P 2 ÿÔã ÿ±Ç ÿŽ« ÿk� ÿHs ÿ%W ÿ U Ü I ¹ = – 1 s % P  ÿÔÔ ÿ±± ÿŽŽ ÿkk ÿHH ÿ%% þ   Ü   ¹   –   s   P   ÿãÔ ÿÇ± ÿ«Ž ÿ�k ÿsH ÿW% ÿU  ÜI  ¹=  –1  s%  P  ÿðÔ ÿâ± ÿÔŽ ÿÆk ÿ¸H ÿª% ÿª  Ü’  ¹z  –b  sJ  P2  ÿÿÔ ÿÿ± ÿÿŽ ÿÿk ÿÿH ÿÿ% þþ  ÜÜ  ¹¹  ––  ss  PP  ðÿÔ âÿ± ÔÿŽ Æÿk ¸ÿH ªÿ% ªÿ  ’Ü  z¹  b–  Js  2P  ãÿÔ Çÿ± «ÿŽ �ÿk sÿH Wÿ% Uÿ  IÜ  =¹  1–  %s  P  ÔÿÔ ±ÿ± ŽÿŽ kÿk HÿH %ÿ%  þ   Ü   ¹   –   s   P  Ôÿã ±ÿÇ Žÿ« kÿ� Hÿs %ÿW  ÿU  ÜI  ¹=  –1  s%  P Ôÿð ±ÿâ ŽÿÔ kÿÆ Hÿ¸ %ÿª  ÿª  Ü’  ¹z  –b  sJ  P2 Ôÿÿ ±ÿÿ Žÿÿ kÿÿ Hÿÿ %ÿÿ  þþ  ÜÜ  ¹¹  ––  ss  PP òòò æææ ÚÚÚ ÎÎÎ ÂÂÂ ¶¶¶ ªªª žžž ’’’ ††† zzz nnn bbb VVV JJJ >>> 222 &&&   ðûÿ ¤   €€€   ÿ  ÿ   ÿÿ ÿ   ÿ ÿ ÿÿ  ÿÿÿ         óó           !ó !ò           -ø*ò!ò     î -+)''*-     ï-+)'   )*-ïñ  òñ+)'%ûû ))*,ñ ñ-+)'%#ÿÿ''*,    '%%   #$'   !'%%ûû #$&*,ïó-*)&%#ûû #%' ò   ï*(&&ûû %')    ó,**'ûû ')+,ó  ò!ò-*(ûû')+- ó      ,**'',        ó  ï*ï óò       ò   ø       ÿ?ÿÿù?ÿÿøÿÿÀÿÿÀÿÿ€ÿÿ ÿÿ€ÿÿ€ ÿÿ ÿÿÀÿÿÀÿÿ€ÿÿðÿÿð'ÿÿ÷ÿÿ(       @                                €  €   €€ €   € € €€  ÀÀÀ ÀÜÀ ðÊ¦ Ôðÿ ±âÿ ŽÔÿ kÆÿ H¸ÿ %ªÿ  ªÿ  ’Ü  z¹  b–  Js  2P Ôãÿ ±Çÿ Ž«ÿ k�ÿ Hsÿ %Wÿ  Uÿ  IÜ  =¹  1–  %s  P ÔÔÿ ±±ÿ ŽŽÿ kkÿ HHÿ %%ÿ   þ   Ü   ¹   –   s   P ãÔÿ Ç±ÿ «Žÿ �kÿ sHÿ W%ÿ U ÿ I Ü = ¹ 1 – % s  P ðÔÿ â±ÿ ÔŽÿ Ækÿ ¸Hÿ ª%ÿ ª ÿ ’ Ü z ¹ b – J s 2 P ÿÔÿ ÿ±ÿ ÿŽÿ ÿkÿ ÿHÿ ÿ%ÿ þ þ Ü Ü ¹ ¹ – – s s P P ÿÔð ÿ±â ÿŽÔ ÿkÆ ÿH¸ ÿ%ª ÿ ª Ü ’ ¹ z – b s J P 2 ÿÔã ÿ±Ç ÿŽ« ÿk� ÿHs ÿ%W ÿ U Ü I ¹ = – 1 s % P  ÿÔÔ ÿ±± ÿŽŽ ÿkk ÿHH ÿ%% þ   Ü   ¹   –   s   P   ÿãÔ ÿÇ± ÿ«Ž ÿ�k ÿsH ÿW% ÿU  ÜI  ¹=  –1  s%  P  ÿðÔ ÿâ± ÿÔŽ ÿÆk ÿ¸H ÿª% ÿª  Ü’  ¹z  –b  sJ  P2  ÿÿÔ ÿÿ± ÿÿŽ ÿÿk ÿÿH ÿÿ% þþ  ÜÜ  ¹¹  ––  ss  PP  ðÿÔ âÿ± ÔÿŽ Æÿk ¸ÿH ªÿ% ªÿ  ’Ü  z¹  b–  Js  2P  ãÿÔ Çÿ± «ÿŽ �ÿk sÿH Wÿ% Uÿ  IÜ  =¹  1–  %s  P  ÔÿÔ ±ÿ± ŽÿŽ kÿk HÿH %ÿ%  þ   Ü   ¹   –   s   P  Ôÿã ±ÿÇ Žÿ« kÿ� Hÿs %ÿW  ÿU  ÜI  ¹=  –1  s%  P Ôÿð ±ÿâ ŽÿÔ kÿÆ Hÿ¸ %ÿª  ÿª  Ü’  ¹z  –b  sJ  P2 Ôÿÿ ±ÿÿ Žÿÿ kÿÿ Hÿÿ %ÿÿ  þþ  ÜÜ  ¹¹  ––  ss  PP òòò æææ ÚÚÚ ÎÎÎ ÂÂÂ ¶¶¶ ªªª žžž ’’’ ††† zzz nnn bbb VVV JJJ >>> 222 &&&   ðûÿ ¤   €€€   ÿ  ÿ   ÿÿ ÿ   ÿ ÿ ÿÿ  ÿÿÿ                                                  ëë                       ë-     --                       --ë   ë*-æ                      --,ë æ***ë   ë-æ                -,+*æë**)ë æ,--           æ-    ,+*)**((*)ë++,-           æ----,+*)('&%(**)*++,            ë--,+*)('(((( (*)*++            æ-,+*)('&ÜÜÜÜ ()))*+ æëëë        ,+*)('&%ÜÜÜÜ ())))*+,--ë     æëë+*)('&%$ÜÜÜÜ ())))))+,ë    ë--,+*)('&%$#ÜÜÜÜ (((())+++     ë-,+*))'&%$#####&&(%))++        +*))'&%%$#ÜÜÜÜ ###$%))+         ë*)&%%%$#ÜÜÜÜ ##$$%))++       ë*)%%%%$#"ÜÜÜÜ "##$$%))++--æ  ë***)&%%%$#ÜÜÜÜ ##$$%))++-ë  --+*))'&%%$#ÜÜÜÜ ##$%&)+ëæ    ë--+*))'&%$$#ÜÜÜÜ ##$%&))+         æ+*)('&%%%ÜÜÜÜ #$%&'))*æ         ë+*)(''''ÜÜÜÜ $%&'))*++         -,+*))))'ÜÜÜÜ %&'()*++,-       ë--,+***)'ÜÜÜÜ &'()*++,--ë      ----,+**)'ÜÜÜÜ('()*++,---ë     æ-ëæ  ,+*)('&%&'()*++                 -,+*)('&'()*++,                 --,+ ('()ææ+,-                 ---,  ë()ë   ë-æ                ë-æ   æ)-æ                      æ      ë-                              ææ              ÿÿÿÿÿÿŸÿÿÏŸÿÿÇÿÿÂ?ÿÀóÀ ð  ø  ø  Cü  à  €  €  à  ð  ð   À  €  €  ð  ø  ø  ð  ð  á€ ÿÿ€ ÿÿ‚ ÿÿ†ÿŽÿÿ¿?ÿÿÿ?ÿ        h         ¨          ÿÿ        ÀÈ€     Xí     
0D E K A R O N 0$ÆX¹ô¼à¬  	 � �t­¼¹             Pø Ø 2  ë  ÿÿ€ õ¼È              P- Ø 2  ì  ÿÿ€ ë²0®             P  <' î  ÿÿ‚ 	 Õ\¸ø­¨·ÐÅ  XÎ…ºÈxÇ  $ÆX¹ ¬  ¼ÝÀXÕ ÆµÂÈ²ä².   ¼ÝÀ\Õ  ÐÅì·XÇ  ÐÆxÇDÇ   ¬¥²\Õ  h¾¬¹  ÓEÅXÕ0®  ÇtÕÁ…ÇÈ²ä².   DÅ˜·XÇ  ÐÅì·ô¼à¬|¹  õ¼¬ÀXÕìÅ  G M ÐÅŒ¬  tÇTº|ÇDÇ  ô¼´°üÈ8Á”Æ.   Ì¹|Ç  DÅ˜·XÇ  p³tÇ0Ñ ¬  ¬xÇXÇ  Õ|·tÇ„¼ÜÂ|¹  hÎtÕXÕÀÉ  JÅLÇDÇ  UÖàÂ\Õä²tº  tÐ­¹XÕìÅ  ¼¡ÁtÕüÈ8Á”Æ.   Ì¹|Ç  ø­¸ÀÉ  JÅ<Çtº  ë²0®  „¼¼ÒDÇ  tÐ­¹XÕìÅ  Õ\¸ø­¨·DÇ  ë²DÇ  Â  ˆÇµÂÈ²ä².               P 0 < í  ÿÿ‚ 
 $ÆX¹  ÐÆxÇ            P I <‹ ê  R i c h E d i t 2 0 A

sorry for the super long post thingy 
I highlighted some things that aren't written in nerdoglyphs


----------



## leeroyMarv (Jun 2, 2007)

Try to open an exe in notepad and you'll get the majority of what you see there, it basically means that the executable can't be read for some reason, the rest is written in C++ and seems to say that there wasn't enough memory reserved for the program i.e. buffer overflow, it is most likely a programming error made by the creators of the game. When you try to create a new character, it would obviously require a lot of memory and the programmer may have simply underestimated how much memory was needed to be reserved for the program, i.e. memory reaches the end and has nowhere to go, the program collapses in on itself, just a guess though.


----------



## the_painter (Jun 7, 2007)

thanks for the reply. sorry i was offline for a while. Is there any way I can designate more memory to the program while it is running kinda..???


----------



## Draco Malfoy (Jun 8, 2007)

The: "This program cannot be run in DOS mode." thing is just there for compatibility with MS-DOS.  The EXE file format was introduced in DOS.  Plain DOS cannot run Windows programs, and would choke on the rest of the executable--the computer would probably hang or do unexpected things if you tried to run a program with an EXE extension that was incompatible with Real-Mode DOS.  Thus, to remain backwards compatibility, Micrsoft made it so that all Windows executables are valid DOS programs.  If it detects Windows, the program keeps running.  If however, it doesn't detect that you are using Windows, it will simply display that message and then exit.

All the weird characters are just ASCII representations of binary code--that's why it's not very useful to open EXEs in Notepad.  You would need a hex editor or disassembler for that.  If you do open an EXE in a text editor, make sure that you never save it, especially if you change it, because it'll make the program unusable, because of the line breaks.

The other things inside--like the error messages are simply text outputs that the program can make.  The other stuff are a list of function calls that the program makes from DLL files like KERNEL32.dll from the Windows API.

If you want to know what the error message says, than try installing support for East Asian languages and complex scripts in Control Panel.  They you can run it through a translator and find out what it means.


----------



## the_painter (Jun 9, 2007)

ok thanks for the reply. I don't need to play the game that badly . Sounds like a lot of work.


----------

